# Mix Tank 1 Black Piranha 1 snake skin and 6 red bellys



## Sneaky_Puma (Dec 6, 2006)

Mix Tank 1 Black Piranha 1 snake skin and 6 red bellys










[br]


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Yikes!







Resize those pics!

Your black is a Serrasalmus sanchezi. You need to get it out of that ASAP before it nips the hell out of your reds and gets killed. As a general rule of thumb, serrasalmus species should be housed solo, and NEVER with pygos.









Nice looking fish though!


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Kinda looks like they're shoaling, no?








Wave bye-bye to you Reds.








someone please resize them pics. seems he's new.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah, very bad idea putting the sanchezi with the pygos. They will either get killed or kill the serra. take him out asap, otherwise......

Nice fish though.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

How long they been together?


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Who told you that was a black? and get him out ASAP.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

As stated earlier, housing serras and pygos is not a good idea.

The Pygos will allow the S.Sachezi to "shoal" with them. But the sanch has other things in mind. it is a parasitic fin nipper. this will lead to damage to you pygos and maybe also death for the sanchezi.
Also your pygos will vastly outgrow your sanch, adding to the possebilities of death.


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

very very cool... but when they get big enough someone will get nipped... kool for know but start with future plans to get thatserra out


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

wow something is going down


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Yeah right,

As people noted that Black Piranha (Serrasalmus rhombeus) is actually Serrasalmus sanchezi.
Anyway you will see constantly fin nips. Later as the Pygo's will outgrow the sanchezi, the situation becomes dangerous to him.

BTW. I bet that gravel of yours contain CaCO3, so watch the pH/KH levels.

Harry


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> As stated earlier, housing serras and pygos is not a good idea.
> 
> The Pygos will allow the S.Sachezi to "shoal" with them. *But the sanch has other things in mind. it is a parasitic fin nipper.* this will lead to damage to you pygos and maybe also death for the sanchezi.
> Also your pygos will vastly outgrow your sanch, adding to the possebilities of death.


Yeah, your Sachezi will definitely eat holes in your reds fins. As stated, not a good idea to mix pygos and serras.


----------



## 63galaxie (Sep 4, 2006)

*THATS NOT A BLACK RHOM ITS A Serrasalmus sanchezi*


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

how long have they been together?


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

i beieve also it wont work but damn it looks like the sanchezi is fine with them how long have they been together?

maybe he thinks hes a red


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Malok said:


> i beieve also it wont work but damn it looks like the sanchezi is fine with them how long have they been together?
> 
> *maybe he thinks hes a red*












no, thats his strategy.


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

hell just leave it in there and see what happens. you never know they might to ok or they might not.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

That would be irresponsible and ignorant...let's give advice that would be in the best interest of the fish and the hobbyist.


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

BioTeach said:


> That would be irresponsible and ignorant...let's give advice that would be in the best interest of the fish and the hobbyist.


how do you know they might just be fine togther


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

ben2957 said:


> That would be irresponsible and ignorant...let's give advice that would be in the best interest of the fish and the hobbyist.


how do you know they might just be fine togther
[/quote]

It's called common sense. You've been a member long enough to know that keeping serrras and pygos together never works out.


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

i know that but i have a friend who has a black rhom or a compressus im not sure which one it is in with a red and they are living togther just fine for almost 6 months now.


----------



## daytonakid (Jul 24, 2006)

BioTeach said:


> That would be irresponsible and ignorant...let's give advice that would be in the best interest of the fish and the hobbyist.


how do you know they might just be fine togther
[/quote]

It's called common sense. You've been a member long enough to know that keeping *serrras and pygos together never works out.*[/quote]

Dont be so definitive, it is likely that it wont work out, but the only way it with NEVER work out is if no one EVER tries.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

people do try and something ends up dead thats why most people will advise against it unless your experienced have a large tank and the money (for possible losts)


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

damn man, dont understand why people dont research things first befor ethey mix fish.........................

this guy might be new to P keeping but it doesnt excuse peoples ignorance when keeping fish


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

harrykaa said:


> Yeah right,
> 
> As people noted that Black Piranha (Serrasalmus rhombeus) is actually Serrasalmus sanchezi.
> Anyway you will see constantly fin nips. Later as the Pygo's will outgrow the sanchezi, the situation becomes dangerous to him.
> ...


No wonder my pH was NUTS in my ten gallon!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

If you lower the background in your tank, the part with the writing on it will fall below the visible area and will look more natural.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

cool pics man







pics are alittle big tho


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

There is mixing fish the responsible way... and then theres this way.

You cant say that because some people take the risk that we should advise this particular person not to. 
The people who are having the long term success in raising serra groups or mixed groups have been in the hobby quite some time and have the knowledge to deal with any problems that may encounter.


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

/agree


----------

